# 1D X problem



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 1, 2012)

1 hour old i discover the EXTRA battery LP-4E (mk 3 battery) and or the Charger LC-E4N are defective.


Seems the LP-4E is with out charge OUT of the BOX and and the LC-E4N Flashes all lights GREEN at once and does not seem to charge the NATIVE LP-4EN which had a bit of charge to begin with.

LP-4E there is no FLASHING when it is attached to the charger. and the charge light does not light up.


any help would be good.


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 1, 2012)

Chris_prophotographic said:


> 1 hour old i discover the EXTRA battery LP-4E (mk 3 battery) and or the Charger LC-E4N are defective.
> 
> 
> Seems the LP-4E is with out charge OUT of the BOX and and the LC-E4N Flashes all lights GREEN at once and does not seem to charge the NATIVE LP-4EN which had a bit of charge to begin with.
> ...


I'm not sure if I understand you totally, but all lights green is a full charge, so test the LP-4EN in the camera and see if it's fully charged under the battery info, also look at the recharge performance. 

The charger will only charge one battery at a time, even though there are 2 charging ports. I just checked mine and the single green charge light should light up on the second battery port, even though it won't start charging until the first battery is finished.

I'm not sure if this helps you, because maybe something is defective.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 1, 2012)

Nothing is charging

alone LP-4EN gives all 3 flashing green no matter what slot it rests in

Alone the LP-4E the 50% light flashes and SAYS Charge solid in green but it does not POWER the Camera at All when placed back in the 1DX

now both batteries are DEAD/not working and nothing seems to be charging


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 1, 2012)

Call Canon Service. 

At least, that's what the manual says to do (p.33)if all 3 charge indicators are flashing green.


----------



## thomasl4 (Oct 1, 2012)

Chris_prophotographic said:


> Nothing is charging
> 
> alone LP-4EN gives all 3 flashing green no matter what slot it rests in
> 
> ...



The LP-E4 and LP-E4N will charge in the LC-E4N. Technically the LC-E4 will also charge both the new and old battery just not to sufficient capacity. 

I don't have a solution to your problem except for testing with other batteries from a rental house or send back the camera.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 1, 2012)

It sounds like a defective charger, as I doubt you have 2 defective batteries. 

Good Luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 2, 2012)

Please answer me this, what is the NORMAL behavior of a LC-E4N.

With no batteries in it, are any light on or flashing

when 1 battery is placed in it when 2 batteries are places in it

thank you.


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 2, 2012)

When one dead battery is in the first bay #1, then the green charge light is solid and the first 50% green light blinks, and the other two green lights are off. As the battery charges then the first 50% blinking green light becomes solid and the next 80% green light starts blinking, and the third green light is still off. After fully charged to 100%, all green lights are now solid.

When the second battery is in bay #2 it will only have the single green charge light on, and the other three green lights are off. Then after battery #1 is charged, then battery #2 will start to charge, then it will follow the same process as battery #1 above.

When no batteries are in the charger, then no lights are on.

Also try another outlet in case there is an electrical short in the outlet.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 2, 2012)

Second outlet was the first thing.

but yes it stays flashing with no batteries in it as well, takes an unpluging and plugging back in to "RESET" it to no batteries in 50% flashing and the 2 charge light green with NO batteries in place so I'm assuming its broke.


frig sakes.


----------

